# 公事中



## JapanForever

Hi there,
I wanted to know what this word 公事中 means in this context? (That's from a forum about a game. The person is talking about a thing about a website too)

官網上有一張兄妹說＂公事中＂的塗鴉，不知還有人把那張圖片保留著嗎？
（在自己的資料夾翻查時發現沒有）
Apparently according to translation, that means "official" but not sure about it and in which context.
Thanks.


----------



## brofeelgood

Official business in progress


----------



## JapanForever

Okay. Thanks so what is the entire translation?


----------



## brofeelgood

官網上有一張兄妹說＂公事中＂的塗鴉，不知還有人把那張圖片保留著嗎？
（在自己的資料夾翻查時發現沒有）

Full translation:
There was some graffiti on the official website that said "Official business in progress". Did anyone keep a copy of that image?
(I couldn't find it in my folder)


----------



## JapanForever

Okay thanks  (but what about 兄妹?) it meant siblings didnt it?


----------



## brofeelgood

Ahh, how did I miss that. 

Yes 兄妹 means siblings, specifically elder brother + younger sister.


----------



## JapanForever

That's okay. So does it mean something like "siblings official business"?


----------



## brofeelgood

The most likely translation:
On the official website, there's some graffiti depicting a pair of siblings saying "Official business in progress" (or "In the middle of official business").

If you could provide the sentences before, it'd be even better.


----------



## JapanForever

Very well, the sentence before is:在_rf_官網剛開不久時，does it help?


----------



## brofeelgood

Not really. This just says "Not long after the rf website is operational". It gives no context as to who the 兄妹 could be.


----------



## JapanForever

Well that's the only one sentence before the others I would like to translate. sorry


----------



## brofeelgood

No worries mate, the fault could be mine. I hope someone else can help you out with a better translation.


----------



## JapanForever

That's okay. Thanks for still helping me.  That's just a new forum, so maybe there would be more context later.


----------



## fyl

This sounds like a weird sentence and I had no clue what 兄妹 is before I googled it...
I guess the sentence is from here http://forum.gamer.com.tw/C.php?bsn=16929&snA=245&tnum=1
So it is 書架兄妹, not 兄妹. 書架兄妹 sounds like the name of a character (or names of two characters) in that context.

A search of "书架兄妹" gives links like this http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1105797335 and this http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1072988344. So 书架兄妹 is a character in "11eyes", and is probably another name of 怠惰. This 怠惰 reminds me another thread by the OP about a character named 懒惰 (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2875704). Probably they are the same person? I think the OP knows much more than me about that.


----------



## JapanForever

Indeed they are the same person  so could you help me translating this sentence? What dioes 公事中 mean there? (in the sentence)


----------



## fyl

For the translation, I agree with brofeelgood #8, just replace "a pair of siblings" with 书架兄妹(or any other name of the character).

官網上有一張書架兄妹說＂公事中＂的塗鴉，不知還有人把那張圖片保留著嗎？（在自己的資料夾翻查時發現沒有）
On the official website, there was a graffiti depicting 书架兄妹 saying "Business in progress". Does anyone still have the picture? (I searched my own folder and didn't find it.)


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks mate for the translation.


----------



## seinword

公事中 is very likely to be a typo for 工事中, which means "under construction" in Japanese.


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks you seinword


----------

